# what time does your pup go to bed?



## trish74 (Aug 6, 2011)

Just wondering what time your pup goes to bed at, and what age they are.

Alfie is in bed now, he is 9.5 weeks plays with kids til about 9 then it is time for them to calm down. I see people saying their dog sleeps from 11 to 7, so what are they doing between 9 & 11? As I am up from 7.30 with Alfie not to mention 2/3 times a night I just need to sit and relax while still on guard for potty time if he wakes.


----------



## Dukehollypepper (Jul 28, 2011)

We go to bed about 11pm usually and put Peppa in the kitchen. Then we get up with the kids about 5.30-6am. I have no idea what she sleeps during the night to be honest.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Lola goes between 10.30/11pm sleeps till about 7/8am has a wee n poo then goes on bed with OH and sleeps for about another 2 hrs shes 15 weeks 

OH plays with her from about 8.30 till 10pm then her toys go away and she knows its time to settle down she has a wee before she goes into her crate then thats her for night


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo (10 months old) sleeps from about 9pm, gets taken out for a last toilet break (begrudgingly) at about 11pm then we get up at 4.45am if I am at work or about 5.45am if I am on leave and would like a lie in.

He sleeps most of the day too, with the odd bouts of activity now and again . Sleep seems a close second to food in terms of his favourite things (along with walks / play of course).


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

My 2 are fully grown they often take themselves off to bed pretty early, they may wonder out for a wee before lights out though.
Lilly got in her bed tonight, after sleeping on the sofa for an hour, at about 8pm and Zipper is still asleep on the sofa.
They both stay in bed until I get up between 7 and 9 depending if it's a work day or weekend.

When they were pups they would pretty much crash about 6 then have a mad hour at about 8 and then crash again about 9. Wake up a couple of times in the night for a wee and then be up between 6 and 7 in the morning.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Chester (19weeks) falls asleep between 7.00-8.00 then thats him for the night...except when i wake him up to toilet...but he does get up at 5 in the morning

Mavis(6years) would sleep all day and night if i would let her


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Kilo (10 months old) sleeps from about 9pm, gets taken out for a last toilet break (begrudgingly) at about 11pm then we get up at 4.45am if I am at work or about 5.45am if I am on leave and would like a lie in.
> 
> He sleeps most of the day too, with the odd bouts of activity now and again . Sleep seems a close second to food in terms of his favourite things (along with walks / play of course).


That sounds exactly like Daisy!


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

Bells sleeps about 10-11pm, or settles with her chew until she feels like sleeping. Our afternoon fun starts at 6pm with a long off lead walk, plenty of playing in our garden at home when we get back, dinner time when she cools off, around the block for a last wee...and then she settles down - either goes to sleep, sits with me and watches tv, has her chew etc.

We wake up around 7-8am and go for an hour's walk and then play in our garden when we get back home.


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Sandy goes to bed at 10:30-11:00pm, but she goes to sleep at about 8:30pm 9ish, we snuggle up the sofa together and she snores away quite peacefully  
When she was a tiny puppy between 8pm and 9pm used to be her mad time before she crashed out!


----------



## Tarnus (Apr 5, 2011)

Izzy (5 months) sleeps from 11-7. Her usual evening after work is dinner at 6, goes to the park around 7:30 back 8-8:30 and dozes on her cushion in the living room until 10:30ish when we have to drag her out for a wee and she can go to her crate for her proper sleep. God knows if she actually sleeps all night but we never hear a peep out of her!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

We all settle down at about 9pm, and the dogs either go to sleep in the kitchen or my bedroom. They are then let out for a loo break at about midnight.

Sailor (20 months) doesnt seem to sleep much.
When his in my bedroom, he just lies with his eyes closed, but his never truly asleep.. all I have to do is hint at mving and his up staring at me!
Some times I will peep out the duvet because his soo quiet and I think his asleep... but his not, his just sat leant against the wall staring at me :huh:

Ace (7 years) will be fast asleep and snoring within 5 minutes of laying down, no matter what time of day it is lol at night he sleeps right through no matter what time he goes to bed.

Depending on the day will depend when we get up.

Usually tho its about 7.30am and Sailor will be sat staring or if he is feeling impatient that day, he will pace back and forth from my bed to the bedroom door whining or I can hear him trying to open the kitchen door by hanging off the door handle. Ace will just stay lay down intil I get up and call him down for a morning loo break and breakfast!


----------



## grandad (Apr 14, 2011)

Dogs sleep about 17 hours a day in all. My guy 4 has always sorted himself out, goes to his crate about 10.00 ish, after having an hour or two kip in front of the telly. Wifey is up at 5.00 am, so opens back door and leaves him to it. He can still be lounging in bed at 9.00 in the morning.
When he was a pupster he had the same routine and it remains like that today. 
He springs (springer) into life when I pick up the dog whistle and car keys thought, even if he's eyes are tight shut. He know it's time for the woods. :wink::smile5:


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Piper (18 months) usually takes herself to bed about 10pm. We make her go out for a wee about 11 and then she sleeps through to about 8am. When she was younger we would have to get up at abuot 3am for her to go out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

Kenzie's usually dead to the world around 8-9pm and she'll sleep right through until I wake, which is usually 8.30-9am at the moment, although one day last week we both slept until 10.45am!


----------



## Faithy5690 (Mar 23, 2011)

My Freddie (5 months) goes to sleep about 9.00pm and then doesn't stir until between 6 and 7 in the morning and that's without going to toilet too. Hasn't always been like this though! We have had many sleepless nights and mopping up poo and wee at 2 in the morning. All worth it though :-D


----------



## trish74 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the posts, interesting to know, new pup owner and hubby keeps reminding me its not a baby and if he wants to sleep just let him and he will still sleep at night!! Trying to get him use to being in room during day by himself too, as we are still toilet training I am with him in kitchen most of the day but dont want him to get use to me always being there, but everytime I come back in there is a puddle or 2 for me even though he was taken out before I left!! I am sure we will get there one day.


----------



## Erin Limbrick (Apr 9, 2018)

I have a 4 month old lab- he goes to bed about 9:30-10pm and stays in his crate until 7am. He’s very happy there and even if already awake when I come down in the morning, he’s just happily chilling. 
Straight out for toilets and walk, then home for breakfast by 8. 
I’ve found once they’re housebroken, and they get quality time and appropriate exercise- it’s easy to let them fit in around your daily routine and relax into life at home.


----------

